# Lamb with worms



## Pjhobbyfarm (Oct 23, 2019)

We got a lamb about a month ago he is approx 3-4 months old.  He had a bad case of worms.  The vet gave him safe guard to worm him.  I haven't noticed any worms in his droppings in the last 2 weeks but he still has no energy and his eye lids and gums are still pale.  Is there anything I can give him to help him rebound?
Thanks


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 23, 2019)

@Mike CHS @Baymule @Beekissed


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 23, 2019)

Pjhobbyfarm said:


> We got a lamb about a month ago he is approx 3-4 months old.  He had a bad case of worms.  The vet gave him safe guard to worm him.  I haven't noticed any worms in his droppings in the last 2 weeks but he still has no energy and his eye lids and gums are still pale.  Is there anything I can give him to help him rebound?
> Thanks



I don't do things like most, so I can only tell you what I'd do in that situation...I'd give him a bolus with mother ACV, garlic juice, and raw honey.  Then I'd give him some probiotics, some kelp meal and coarse salt(1:1)for minerals and keep him on some good hay, graze and browse.   No grains.  If I'd feed anything beyond his hay or graze, it would be alfalfa and black oil sunflower seeds.  Plenty of really fresh water at all times.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2019)

Take a fecal sample to the vet and get it tested to see if he still has worms.


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 23, 2019)

I have goats not sheep, but many products are labeled for both. I have found that most parasites are resistant to safeguard. In other words "it does not work".
Use Cydectin. Dosage is on the label. I would also get Nutri-Drench and follow the dosage on the label. This helps with an animal that is run down with no energy. 
I have saved a few this way.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 23, 2019)

I'd go with Baymule's suggestion.....faecal sample to rule out persistent worm infection due to wormer resistance.Is liver fluke endemic?.....if so he will need a narrow spectrum flukicide which kills both mature and immature forms (e.g closantel) Whatever, I'd worm him again, with a different class of wormer......

Are his droppings normal? Are they ever loose and  black (suggesting there's altered blood in his stool) and therefore that he may have Coccidiosis which needs specific treatment. (Coccidia also damages the gut lining and recovery is a very slow process with growth retardation etc pretty common).

Haemonchus contours (Barber's pole worm) can lead to severe anaemia which takes a long time to recover from even if the worms have been eradicated. The conjunctiva  may appear pale for a number of months and the lamb may even develop 'bottle jaw'....a swelling due to oedema fluid in the front part of the face.

Lamb 'fattening pellets' will give him supplemental iron and protein and  a Selenium/cobalt/B12 drench will replace trace elements and allow him to absorb precious nutrients from his food better.

Years ago I was given a pale unhealthy scrap of a ram lamb as a local farmer couldn't be bothered with him any longer (late born triplet who'd been bottle fed for only 4 weeks). This scraggy little thing went on to become a HUGE fit tup which I used for breeding as he was so well marked. Even the smallest, frailest and palest can have a lots of potential.


----------



## Pjhobbyfarm (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone I will follow up with the vet again.  The past week his droppings appear normal. I am in the process of building a new barn once finished our lambs will be moved there and will have new pasture with more space.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 24, 2019)

Pjhobbyfarm said:


> Thanks everyone I will follow up with the vet again.  The past week his droppings appear normal. I am in the process of building a new barn once finished our lambs will be moved there and will have new pasture with more space.


What breed of sheep are you raising?


----------

